# What combinations do you eat that others wont touch.



## Les Haro (Mar 26, 2018)

It was the end of a weekend of tenting and all that was left to eat was.............
a Branston pickle banana sandwich.
Now its my favourite snack.
Not a green banana though, an old one is best.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 26, 2018)

Les Haro said:


> It was the end of a weekend of tenting and all that was left to eat was.............
> a Branston pickle banana sandwich.
> Now its my favourite snack.
> Not a green banana though, an old one is best.


Being the youngest of four childeren, with siblings that would dump anything they didn't want on my plate, and a mother that didn't let you leave the table until your plate was clean, I learned to eat just about anything together!

Branson Pickle Banana sounds very normal. When allowed I like to add various fruit into a side salad (but not banana). 
One that comes to mind - Adding honey to the pan when sautéing Mushrooms gives a nice extra sweetness to them


----------



## Haaamster (Mar 27, 2018)

Used to like tinned fruit sandwiches with custard for dipping into when I was a kid.


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 27, 2018)

*Aye Luxury !*

When I were a lad...
Tinned peaches and evaporated milk !


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 27, 2018)

Tinned peaches and evaporated milk. - oh yes

How about crunchy peanut butter and honey on brown bread.  Drippingly, teeth stickingly unctuous.


----------



## big tom (Mar 27, 2018)

Porridge sandwiches


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 27, 2018)

Not to odd but I like both my apple pie and custard cold rather than hot.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 27, 2018)

phillybarbour said:


> Not to odd but I like both my apple pie and custard cold rather than hot.


At my school you could have custard either hot or cold. Hot you got the level ladel-full (being liquid) but when cold it was so solid you could recreate the scene from close encounters, using custard instead of mash.  Yum yum


----------



## saxonborg (Mar 27, 2018)

Fried sliced black pudding with a liberal application of Golden syrup, my dad’s favourite.


----------



## REC (Mar 27, 2018)

Dave's​ treat ( doesnt get many, poor man!) is bacon sandwich with marmalade, mine is apple pie and cheddar or fruit cake and cheddar!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Mar 27, 2018)

Fancied a sweet treat last night so had Frosties, grapes and cold ambrosia rice. Have to say it was gorgeous, much prefer ambrosia rice cold.


----------



## winks (Mar 27, 2018)

Used to have lettuce with sugar and malt vinegar in summer when I was a kid.

Cheers

H


----------



## silverweed (Mar 27, 2018)

My daughter when young used to have sardine and jam sandwiches. She ate them so who was I to say she couldn’t have them lol


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 27, 2018)

REC said:


> Dave's​ treat ( doesnt get many, poor man!) is bacon sandwich with marmalade, mine is apple pie and cheddar or fruit cake and cheddar!



One of the nicest pies I ever made was apple topped with cheese then the pastry on, finished with a good sprinkle of granulated sugar.

I don't dislike crisp sandwiches, but my favourite is cold corned beef on bread and butter then filled with red hot chips. You get the contrast of hot and cold, but the chips melt the butter.

Oh, I forgot mucky fat sarnies with salt sprinkled on. A rare treat nowadays.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 27, 2018)

winks said:


> Used to have lettuce with sugar and malt vinegar in summer when I was a kid.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H


That reminds me when I got some chips from a seaside van and picked up the sugar shaker instead of the salt .... 





Chips with sugar on top is actually pretty nice. . I've added sugar a few times since


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2018)

Sarny with peanut butter,jam and cheese,slurp slurp.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 27, 2018)

REC said:


> Dave's​ treat ( doesnt get many, poor man!) is bacon sandwich with marmalade, mine is apple pie and cheddar or fruit cake and cheddar!



That's a very Yorkshire and Lancashire combination.
Even better with a crumbly Wensleydale.

Yorkshire pudding, filled with beef gravy..and a goodly blob of blackcurrant jam.

Put 't oven Muther !


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 27, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> One of the nicest pies I ever made was apple topped with cheese then the pastry on, finished with a good sprinkle of granulated sugar. Tick
> 
> I don't dislike crisp sandwiches, but my favourite is cold corned beef on bread and butter then filled with red hot chips. You get the contrast of hot and cold, but the chips melt the butter. Tick
> 
> Oh, I forgot mucky fat sarnies with salt sprinkled on. A rare treat nowadays.


 ...Close..but.
.....

Paradise:

Mucky dripping and Marmite..on a toasted Pikelet...( Somehow different to a crumpet?).

You've obviously had a proper upbringing, Sue.


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 27, 2018)

Our special treat , as kids,was Mother's Pride sandwiches with cocoa powder and sugar.

So special, that we only got them when the housekeeping money had run out and we were hiding from the knock of the  " Provident Man ".


----------



## harrow (Mar 27, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> toasted Pikelet



Toasted Pikelet ? A baby pike ?

Thanks to google, a thin kind of crumpet.

We often get asked what the difference is between a pikelet and a crumpet, so here is a quick explanation.

Essentially, the main difference is that a pikelet is not cooked in a ring like a crumpet, hence why it is thinner and more freeform in shape.



_Crumpets were originally hard, it was not until the Victorian era that they became soft and spongy as we know them today. The characteristic holes are developed by adding extra baking powder to the yeast dough and fermentation can improve the flavour.

The pikelet is believed to be of Welsh origin where it was known as ‘bara piglydd’, later anglicised as pikelet. It is often called the ‘poor man’s crumpet’ as it was made by those who could not afford rings to make crumpets and so would drop the batter freely into the pan.

Both are generally round and with small pockets in them, but as crumpets are made in rings, they can be made into any shape by simply changing the shape of the ring, you'll find squares, bunny shapes, teddy shapes etc. With a Pikelet this is not possible as there is no ring.

Both pikelets and crumpets use a similar set of ingredients, but at Village Bakery our team have perfected each recipe to suit the product. Each has a different fermentation time and crumpets are allowed longer to bake, we also add sourdough to our crumpets for fuller flavour.

Today, both pikelets and crumpets are used in many ways beyond the traditional breakfast snack such as a smoked salmon pikelet appetizer or a cheese and tomato grilled crumpet. _

:wave:


----------



## sasquatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Having relatives from Belgium and the Netherlands,I have occasionally eaten such combinations as Brie and strawberry jam on toast,Mars bar or Milky way sandwiches even mixed fruit sandwich (especially good when use wholemeal bread dipped in beaten egg and fried yummo)


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 27, 2018)

sasquatch said:


> Having relatives from Belgium and the Netherlands,I have occasionally eaten such combinations as Brie and strawberry jam on toast,Mars bar or Milky way sandwiches even mixed fruit sandwich (especially good when use wholemeal bread dipped in beaten egg and fried yummo)



I like the sound of the fried mixed fruit sandwich.

My big fave used to be cheese & peanut butter sandwiches, Phill now takes one in his bait box for breakfast every day. A high protein kick-start.


----------



## jeanette (Mar 27, 2018)

yorkslass said:


> One of the nicest pies I ever made was apple topped with cheese then the pastry on, finished with a good sprinkle of granulated sugar.
> 
> I don't dislike crisp sandwiches, but my favourite is cold corned beef on bread and butter then filled with red hot chips. You get the contrast of hot and cold, but the chips melt the butter.
> 
> Oh, I forgot mucky fat sarnies with salt sprinkled on. A rare treat nowadays.



Oh it’s ages since I’ve had that Sue lovely for me as well a rare treat!!   :tongue: some suggestions sounds quite nice I must admit!!


----------



## RoaminRog (Mar 27, 2018)

A lifelong habit, I've never managed to break is Cheese and Jam sandwiches. Either strawberry or blackcurrant jam.
Just occasionally, I will make jam on toast and then crumble plenty of cheese on top and grill it til the cheese starts to bubble- oh no, starting to feel hungry now!


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> A lifelong habit, I've never managed to break is Cheese and Jam sandwiches. Either strawberry or blackcurrant jam.
> Just occasionally, I will make jam on toast and then crumble plenty of cheese on top and grill it til the cheese starts to bubble- oh no, starting to feel hungry now!



Try some peanut butter in there.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 27, 2018)

*Porridge*



big tom said:


> Porridge sandwiches



On my last day as a student all there was left in the cupboard was the remains of a jar of curry paste and half a bag of porridge...so...curried porridge...surprisingly acceptable.


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 27, 2018)

Well I've officially lost my appetite now  
 Lots of the suggestions have brought back good memories and others I've thought yummmm sounds really good.  Some are more meh... mebbe give it a try one day. 

BUT - so sorry Barge - my personal line is well and truly crossed at curry flavoured porridge!


----------



## n brown (Mar 27, 2018)

not that odd, peanut butter on tast with sugar sprinkled on it - well crunchy !


----------



## Robmac (Mar 27, 2018)

I used to love fried bread with jam on it.

Tasted quite like doughnuts.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2018)

Sounds like a lot on here may be pregnant.


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 27, 2018)

Soup in a bread roll mmmmm


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 27, 2018)

molly 2 said:


> Soup in a bread roll mmmmm



They used to eat all sorts from a scooped out small cob loaf instead of a plate, back when Henry VIII was at Hampton Court. When I did the tour, they said only the wealthy ate from the pewter plates. The workers were served in bread bowls or thick, raised-pastry pies... along the lines of a Cornish pasty but looking more like a chunky pork pie. Think of all the washing up that saved... hmmm thought for the van :raofl:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 27, 2018)

Minisorella said:


> They used to eat all sorts from a scooped out small cob loaf instead of a plate, back when Henry VIII was at Hampton Court. When I did the tour, they said only the wealthy ate from the pewter plates. The workers were served in bread bowls or thick, raised-pastry pies... along the lines of a Cornish pasty but looking more like a chunky pork pie. Think of all the washing up that saved... hmmm thought for the van :raofl:



And then they found out that tomatos served on pewter plates created a poison which either made you very sick or death,so for years folk thought tomatos were poisonus until the truth came out,thats why no pewter plates used now.


----------



## Barfly (Mar 27, 2018)

toast a couple of crumpets cover with butter, spread with marmite and then a layer of crunchy peanut butter sweet and savoury together lovely


----------



## Tezza33 (Mar 27, 2018)

Maggy loves kippers and red currant jelly sandwiches, I like toasted bacon, cheese and banana sandwiches


----------



## silverweed (Mar 28, 2018)

I can remember as a small child whilst still in Poland sitting watching my father make skwarki. You cut the fat off the rind and the cut the fat into tiny cubes and fry them until rendered and crisp. Spread on bread it was the best thing ever


----------



## Pauljenny (Mar 28, 2018)

I bet you really did POLISH them off.!
Okay, I'll get me coat.


----------



## REC (Mar 31, 2018)

Just remembered cheese crisps and watercress sandwich. 
Also ice cream with hot roasted salty peanuts!


----------



## Les Haro (Mar 31, 2018)

RoaminRog said:


> A lifelong habit, I've never managed to break is Cheese and Jam sandwiches. Either strawberry or blackcurrant jam.
> Just occasionally, I will make jam on toast and then crumble plenty of cheese on top and grill it til the cheese starts to bubble- oh no, starting to feel hungry now!


Try it in combination with a fried egg, hits the spot.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 31, 2018)

Guinness and tomato juice.

Makes a nice breakfast.


----------



## Deleted member 67070 (Apr 18, 2018)

Some years ago while on the Isle of Man I was advised by a local to accompany kippers with raspberry jam on toast as it stops the horrible ‘repeating’ you can get.  A bit odd but it seems to work - and the Manx folk should know. They make the best kippers in Peel.


----------



## Beemer (Apr 18, 2018)

Spread cheese and marmite on toast


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Pauljenny said:


> ...Close..but.
> .....
> 
> Paradise:
> ...



interesting i always thought pickletand crumopet were the same .......only had a different name depending where you came from..........(sorry about spelling.....concentration isnt 100 percent and computor wont let me backspace to correct it)

sooooooo what is the difference    to crumpet and pikelet.........


----------



## trixie88 (Apr 18, 2018)

Barfly said:


> toast a couple of crumpets cover with butter, spread with marmite and then a layer of crunchy peanut butter sweet and savoury together lovely



go thre whole hogg,  crumpet,covered in honey, peanut butter, cheese then marmite........not forgetting a mug of milk and the odd dunk..... o(either marmite or sweet pickle)


----------



## barge1914 (Apr 18, 2018)

*Food*

Curried porridge, same reason...all that was left...but once is enough, same goes for andouillet and Tete de vaux!


----------



## Mul (Apr 18, 2018)

Extra Strong Cheddar Cheese and Milk Chocolate slab Sandwiches ( white bread). 

Deeeelish, food of the gods, your taste buds will luve you for the rest of you life :thumbs: 

Needs some experimenting to get proportions right ... a full crunchy kitkat works well ! Might get some funny looks but they're the ones that don't understand foodie heaven.

Chrz Mul.

Close 2nd Salad cream and Salt 'n' Vinegar crisp sandwiches.

Soft and crunchy, it's the future.


----------



## Haaamster (Apr 18, 2018)

Mul said:


> Extra Strong Cheddar Cheese and Milk Chocolate slab Sandwiches.



Squash in a packet of salt and vinegar crisps, makes it even better.


----------



## Wully (Apr 19, 2018)

Depends on you’re upbringing couple of sticks of rhubarb from the old guy down the streets garden and a bag of sugar to dip it in. Or a piece in brown sauce. But the gem has to be two big thick slices of bread thick cut cheddar and raspberry jam then toasted on a breval grill you had to have asbestos lips burnt you’re face of but you kept going back for more just like a McDonald’s Apple pie.


----------



## iqofafish (Apr 19, 2018)

Chocolate and crisps combo.
Whilst you still have most of the bite of chocolate in your mouth, throw in some crisps and munch on.
Your taste buds will thank you.
Some combos work better than others, but my personal fave is Bounty and Smokey Bacon crisps.


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 19, 2018)

For me as a kid it was mucky beef dripping with a touch of marmite I still love it as an adult but it just doesn’t quite taste the same as when my dad saved the dripping off the beef.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 20, 2018)

I have just had a Thick cut Orange Marmalade & Strong Mature Cheddar Cheese On Thick Cut White Bread Sandwich,,,

Blinking LOVELY !...
Filling, & strangely have an almost uncontrollable compulsion to put one under my Hat for Later !...


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 20, 2018)

I think the folks I know are weird and not me cos whenever I say a cold baked bean butty they always screw their noses up. Fresh bread, real butter and baked beans is great, just have to watch for drips like you do with salad cream buttys


----------

